# Encouraging Words section test



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

New section test.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Be strong.
Don't give up.
Pray Daily.
Forgive.
Love Always.
Be Kind.
Treat Yourself.
Rest.


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

love
take time to refuel your energy! 
one step at a time
persevere,
pay attention to your body
take a deep breath
take time to laugh out loud


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Glad to see this new section. The are many that are going through some trying times right now. Bless you for starting this.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Sometimes you really wonder if anyone out there cares, I know they say they do but how can they really if they don't know you. Got not very good news from Dr.; on Monday, go in next Monday for another MRI. I have had 3 strokes , Dr. thinks I have had numerous small ones since last MRI, I am not overweight yet have really high blood pressure, very fast heart rate all of which I am on medication for, Dr. said on Monday I have very diminished lung sounds in my upper lobes, have to go on Advair inhaler 2 times a day, also ventolin inhaler 2 times a day, , plus I will be on medicare in March, so will be without any insurance for January and Febuary of next year, am having trouble writing some days dr says most likely more stroke activity, have to try to make a list everyday or I forget what I am supposed to do, my car is not running good, husband is no help, he thinks he just has to go to work and earn the money. I also work, sometimes it all gets too much, if all the spelling isn't right please excuse it, I am beyond tired, but still have chores to do, I try to stay positive and surely don't want to burden my family with any of this, I wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas, and send Gods blessings to all


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Sometimes you really wonder if anyone out there cares, I know they say they do but how can they really if they don't know you. Got not very good news from Dr.; on Monday, go in next Monday for another MRI. I have had 3 strokes , Dr. thinks I have had numerous small ones since last MRI, I am not overweight yet have really high blood pressure, very fast heart rate all of which I am on medication for, Dr. said on Monday I have very diminished lung sounds in my upper lobes, have to go on Advair inhaler 2 times a day, also ventolin inhaler 2 times a day, , plus I will be on medicare in March, so will be without any insurance for January and Febuary of next year, am having trouble writing some days dr says most likely more stroke activity, have to try to make a list everyday or I forget what I am supposed to do, my car is not running good, husband is no help, he thinks he just has to go to work and earn the money. I also work, sometimes it all gets too much, if all the spelling isn't right please excuse it, I am beyond tired, but still have chores to do, I try to stay positive and surely don't want to burden my family with any of this, I wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas, and send Gods blessings to all


Hi,
Even though I might not know you personally, I do care about your health issues and will pray for you.
I have health problems myself and just finished more chemo. I will have a ct scan in a week and then a mtg. several days later. I have asked for and received prayers from many on KP. I will ask again prior to my test.
I believe it helps a great deal. It might also help to talk to your family. When you are going through tough times, each time you tell your story, you unburden yourself a little bit. Your family could be a great source of support and help. Don't think of yourself as a burden. They would want to know.
Wishing you peace and better health in the new year.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so much I do try to stay busy but that is usually not a problem as I do all the housework, all the bill paying , all the running, all the evrything, but it keeps me going. My family loves me a lot and I just can't be a burden to them and hubby says we can talk about that later, and we both know later never comes for them. I do hope you will get better and I am very good at saying prayers and will gladly say one for you, thank you for your kind words and support. God Bless


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I am very sorry you have not been well. I hope you have family or a friend to help you a little. Try to rest as much as you can. When we are not well our bodies feel so very tired. Can your Dr arrange home help of some kind for you? Please talk with your family. They really do care. I hope your health problems improve very soon.


rtk1219 said:


> Sometimes you really wonder if anyone out there cares, I know they say they do but how can they really if they don't know you. Got not very good news from Dr.; on Monday, go in next Monday for another MRI. I have had 3 strokes , Dr. thinks I have had numerous small ones since last MRI, I am not overweight yet have really high blood pressure, very fast heart rate all of which I am on medication for, Dr. said on Monday I have very diminished lung sounds in my upper lobes, have to go on Advair inhaler 2 times a day, also ventolin inhaler 2 times a day, , plus I will be on medicare in March, so will be without any insurance for January and Febuary of next year, am having trouble writing some days dr says most likely more stroke activity, have to try to make a list everyday or I forget what I am supposed to do, my car is not running good, husband is no help, he thinks he just has to go to work and earn the money. I also work, sometimes it all gets too much, if all the spelling isn't right please excuse it, I am beyond tired, but still have chores to do, I try to stay positive and surely don't want to burden my family with any of this, I wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas, and send Gods blessings to all


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Dear rtk1219,

So sorry for all your medical problellms. Will add your to my prayer list. Hoping for a better 2014.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish I knew how to post the topic that DonnaK put on KP.

But if you want inspiration would ask you to go to her site and read her words.

You are going to die...Put your life in Order. That is title of site.

She has inspired all on KP and this one was worth reading.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> Hi,
> Even though I might not know you personally, I do care about your health issues and will pray for you.
> I have health problems myself and just finished more chemo. I will have a ct scan in a week and then a mtg. several days later. I have asked for and received prayers from many on KP. I will ask again prior to my test.
> I believe it helps a great deal. It might also help to talk to your family. When you are going through tough times, each time you tell your story, you unburden yourself a little bit. Your family could be a great source of support and help. Don't think of yourself as a burden. They would want to know.
> Wishing you peace and better health in the new year.


I will be praying for both of you God Bless .


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Sometimes you really wonder if anyone out there cares, I know they say they do but how can they really if they don't know you. Got not very good news from Dr.; on Monday, go in next Monday for another MRI. I have had 3 strokes , Dr. thinks I have had numerous small ones since last MRI, I am not overweight yet have really high blood pressure, very fast heart rate all of which I am on medication for, Dr. said on Monday I have very diminished lung sounds in my upper lobes, have to go on Advair inhaler 2 times a day, also ventolin inhaler 2 times a day, , plus I will be on medicare in March, so will be without any insurance for January and Febuary of next year, am having trouble writing some days dr says most likely more stroke activity, have to try to make a list everyday or I forget what I am supposed to do, my car is not running good, husband is no help, he thinks he just has to go to work and earn the money. I also work, sometimes it all gets too much, if all the spelling isn't right please excuse it, I am beyond tired, but still have chores to do, I try to stay positive and surely don't want to burden my family with any of this, I wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas, and send Gods blessings to all


I am so sorry for your troubles and pray that you will BELIEVE that there are people out here who really do care for you, sight unseen. Some people have been blessed with empathy and compassion and the love of God and we are commanded by Him to reach out to all those who are hurting all over the world. I pray that you will allow your family to be more a part of your life. My mom's greatest fear was that she would be a burden on someone. She died in 1993 and was NEVER a burden to me.
I hope you will ponder on this verse of scripture:
"My brethren, count it all JOY when you fall into various trials, knowing that the TESTING of your FAITH produces patience." James 1:2-3
And lastly: "We also GLORY in tribulations, knowing that tribulation produces PERSEVERENCE; and perseverance, CHARACTER; and character, HOPE." Romans 5: 3-4
May God bless you, dear one.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

rtk1219
You are among friends.

Without sounding pushy may I offer this object lesson: My grandfather handled all of their finances. Whenever he was ready to go over it with my grandmother happened to be a time she was cooking or otherwise busy. So Grandpa always got impatient and put it all away again. When Grandma had to deal with the finances herself she was overwhelmed, couldn't find paperwork, didn't know how or where to begin--and she was a smart lady. Even if your husband is reluctant, it is a good idea to be sure he can handle the finances if you aren't up to it and it will take a lot of pressure off from you.

Be good to yourself. If you need a rest then rest. Let your family help you. A family should be caring of each other. Even if you have to remind them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wish I knew how to post the topic that DonnaK put on KP.
> 
> But if you want inspiration would ask you to go to her site and read her words.
> 
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223799-1.html


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for this new section. PLEASE tell your family how you are feeling because if something happens the guilt of not knowing is life changing. Never realized my mom was that sickly and neither did my dad. Mom always wanted to be the strong one and not complain about her health. She passed away in her sleep and dad then realized how weak her body was. Prayer go out to you and I'm now asking prayer for my MIL as she just found out she has cancer. This is a lady who treats me like a daughter no evil bone in her body.


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wackyworld 4-
Don't know what I would do without my faith. But lately, there have been so many trials, betrayals that I feel spiritually poor! Can anyone tell me if they have ever felt this way and what they did to enrich their spirituality? 
My ex husband betrayed me for yrs with another woman. My BROTHER stole money from me (a lot of money). 13 yrs ago my wonderful only daughter died. This is just the tip of the iceberg!
BUT 4 WORDS: I AM WITH YOU ALWAYS.
THAnKS AND HAVE A BLESSED New Year!!!!!!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

wackycat4 said:


> Wackyworld 4-
> Don't know what I would do without my faith. But lately, there have been so many trials, betrayals that I feel spiritually poor! Can anyone tell me if they have ever felt this way and what they did to enrich their spirituality?
> My ex husband betrayed me for yrs with another woman. My BROTHER stole money from me (a lot of money). 13 yrs ago my wonderful only daughter died. This is just the tip of the iceberg!
> BUT 4 WORDS: I AM WITH YOU ALWAYS.
> THAnKS AND HAVE A BLESSED New Year!!!!!!


I am sorry you are going through a spiritual desert at the time. I have been there, as have many others. I have found, for me, the only thing I can do is:
1. Forgive those that have hurt me in the past. This is very cleansing to the Spirit. Forgiveness is not saying "what they did is OK" but it is letting go of the hurt and anger and moving on.
2. Getting involved with helping others that are worse off than I am. Volunteering at a nursing home or hospice.
3. And most important remembering that God is in control and is working to conform me into the image of His Son and sometimes the conforming is uncomfortable.
I will pray that you will find peace.
You may PM me if you like. I care.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Mattie cat, that is such WONDERFUL advice. Forgiveness is KEY. There's nothing like the spiritual peace you experience when you truly forgive.
God is with us in the valley as well as on the mountain. Even when you don't FEEL His presence, He is near.


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Sometimes you really wonder if anyone out there cares, I know they say they do but how can they really if they don't know you. Got not very good news from Dr.; on Monday, go in next Monday for another MRI. I have had 3 strokes , Dr. thinks I have had numerous small ones since last MRI, I am not overweight yet have really high blood pressure, very fast heart rate all of which I am on medication for, Dr. said on Monday I have very diminished lung sounds in my upper lobes, have to go on Advair inhaler 2 times a day, also ventolin inhaler 2 times a day, , plus I will be on medicare in March, so will be without any insurance for January and Febuary of next year, am having trouble writing some days dr says most likely more stroke activity, have to try to make a list everyday or I forget what I am supposed to do, my car is not running good, husband is no help, he thinks he just has to go to work and earn the money. I also work, sometimes it all gets too much, if all the spelling isn't right please excuse it, I am beyond tired, but still have chores to do, I try to stay positive and surely don't want to burden my family with any of this, I wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas, and send Gods blessings to all


I am so sorry you have all these health problems! Wish I could help you! I'll pray for you dailly! Love from a child of God, Wackycat4


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer last X-mas (2013) and they found another tumor this week. A Mastectomy is planned for this coming Friday. Please keep me in your prayers and thoughts!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

mmorris said:


> I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer last X-mas (2013) and they found another tumor this week. A Mastectomy is planned for this coming Friday. Please keep me in your prayers and thoughts!


I, too, have been dealing with cancer. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us up to date when possible. Take care of yourself.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Friday, Feb. 7 at Noon. Thanks for your support.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Dear Heavenly Father, I pray you put your blanket of protection on all who are suffering, with any type of disease . I ask that you protect and heal them, This I ask in the name of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit...Amen


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

That's lovely! Thanks so much. I'm going to use that in my Prayers tonight.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

mmorris said:


> I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer last X-mas (2013) and they found another tumor this week. A Mastectomy is planned for this coming Friday. Please keep me in your prayers and thoughts!


So sorry you are going through this. I will pray for you. I had a mastectomy 28 years ago and have been just fine since then. I pray you have the same results.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

From a friend: 
"Know God, Know Peace
No God, No Peace"


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

The surgery came through fine, although I'm glad that it's over with. Still can't knit but that will come soon. Thanks for your comforting words. With other victims of this, I can only say this. Openly admit your fears to your friends, your Minister, or other Spiritual Leader. We're all here for each other and for you. Be Brave and take one day at a time.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

mmorris said:


> The surgery came through fine, although I'm glad that it's over with. Still can't knit but that will come soon. Thanks for your comforting words. With other victims of this, I can only say this. Openly admit your fears to your friends, your Minister, or other Spiritual Leader. We're all here for each other and for you. Be Brave and take one day at a time.


So happy for you! Continued recovery and good health. Prayers continue


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

RTK: I've made several copies of your Prayer and will circulate it;
. Thanks and God Bless!


----------

